# Next Xbox to replace 360?



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just found this. Couldn't find it on here but it's a body motion concept from Microsoft - YES PLEASE


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

its an add on 4d camera for the 360. not a replacement console. does look kinda good though, albeit a bit gimmicky


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

just trying to become a wii is it not? obv more advanced but the principles are the same.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sort of yeah but no controllers - thats great


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah it looks quite nifty tho ! would give it a go in the future


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

As you seem to know more than me on this one mate - Release date?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Microsoft is hoping for late this year.

This is not for hardcore gamers. This is to try and push the 360 in to family houses like the Wii is at the moment as well as acting as an entertainment centre.

Sony are working on something similar to the Wii which should also be out later this year. It is down to who gets it out first basically. 

But the Microsoft video wasn't a real life demonstration, that is what they hope it to be like. As far as the public knows it is still in it's infancy.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

it will be nothing like the wii. tbh it will no doubt have its problems etc and will never replace the wii. they should stick to gaming consoles and leave the family stuff too nintendo.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nah, i say go for it.

It is going to be the way consoles go anyway.

Things change


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Family market has more money it in. Microsoft wants to get in to every household, this is the only viable way of doing it.

Natal should in theory be better than the Wii motion sensor except for the fact that with the Wii at least you are holding on to something and not waving your hands around like a loon. The PS3 motion sensor will be like the Wii though.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I wonder if they will bring any interactive 'adult' titles out?

I can just see it now, walking home from the pub and you see some guy in his front room humping the TV.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

john2garden said:


> I wonder if they will bring any interactive 'adult' titles out?
> 
> I can just see it now, walking home from the pub and you see some guy in his front room humping the TV.


No, consoles are heavily regulated to keep adult content off. All the war games that you see are often pushing the limit of what you can put in games.

More details on Natal - http://mashable.com/2010/01/07/xbox-project-natal-ces-2010/


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looks good!


----------

